# Image links



## Bevo (Aug 7, 2013)

Guys

I know we always see some great shots out there and if we had to start a thread for each one it would be overkill.

Post up your links here for us to see.

Here is mine to start.
Red Bull Illume Photo Contest 2013 - In Focus - The Atlantic


----------



## Bevo (Aug 8, 2013)

Amazing time lapse of San Fran fog!
Simon Christen Photography | Adrift


----------

